
New Antibody based drug to prevent Migraines - myrandomcomment
https://gizmodo.com/the-worlds-first-drug-to-prevent-migraines-has-just-bee-1826138298
======
myrandomcomment
Interestingly enough I was at the doctors today with my wife to get her every
12 week Botox shots for her Migraines (30+ shots). Her doctor brought this new
treatment up. Anything that fixes this is great! That being said, she is
getting free anti-wrinkle treatment as a bonus feature of the Botox. I said
that - and she was not amused :)

